# Gone to layout!



## Morrus

The book formerly known as D20 Supers is being laid out as we speak.  It will be ready in just a few days!

Woohoo!


----------



## HalfElfSorcerer

Congratulations!!!
I've been waiting for this.  I have plans to get a group going come fall and I want a high powered campaign, so what better way to increase power by giving everyone super powers?  This will likely be my first ever .pdf purchase.  I've been in love with this since I saw the preview in Asgard 7.  I hope you had a great time writing it!
Regards,
HalfElfSorcerer


----------



## Horacio

Morrus, please, tell me if it will be ready for this Saturday.

I have a gaming group prepared, with seven superhero concepts, waiting for the begining of my new campaign...

I'd love to begin it this week with PC creation. I promise I will write a Story Hour about the campaign, the (hopefully) first "The book formerly known as D20 Supers" Story Hour


----------



## Morrus

I hope so!  All depends on how long it takes Duncan to do, and if we spot any glaring mistakes which need correcting afterwards.  But I'd be willing to bet that you'll have it before Saturday.

What are your superhero concepts, by the way?  Bear in mind that the powers in this book are pretty much the bare basics (about 60 of them) - all the wierd and wacky powers will be in a Big Book of Superpowers a little later.


----------



## RangerWickett

Actually, I'm pretty sure we can handle most character concepts.

Quick list of superheroes that I'm confident we can handle:


The Hulk
Spiderman
Superman
Dare Devil
Batman
Storm
Rogue
Cyclops
Wolverine
Iceman
Jubilee
Nightcrawler
Captain America
Robin
Iron Man
Aquaman
The Thing (fan4)
Human Torch (fan4)
Invisible Woman (fan 4)
Wonder Woman
Fathom
Witchblade
Meteor Man
Kitty Pride
Mystique
Sabertooth
Toad
Green Lantern (he's just really high level)


The following ones are a little iffy:


Gambit (the ability to blow nearly anything up is pretty powerful)
Magneto (I don't think we had any powers that would let him do the really high-end stuff, like controlling people by moving the metal in their blood)
Mr. Fantastic (fan 4, some of the stretchy stuff is a bit unusual, but the shapeshift power can handle it if you're high enough level, I think).  Ditto for plastic man.
Psylocke (you may also need the psionics handbook for this)
Spawn; we can do anything except the uber-god powers.  
Blink; I think we can do it, but there's enough weird uses for her powers that I'm not sure if we can cover everything.
Captain Marvel (y'know, the SHAZAM! guy)


People we probably can't do:

Franklin Richards, and all other godlings.  No, just . . . no.
Resurrection Man (every time he dies, he reincarnates with different super powers)

I think that's a pretty good list.


----------



## Horacio

Well, using Hero System style powers, the character concepts (and cool names) of my players are:

* Dandy: super speed, fly (very fast and swift beautiful girl)

* Rubber Girl: super leap, entrangle (she creates large chunk of rubber to hold foes or create barriers)

* Grenadier: Damage reduction, indirect area energy blast (he creates small balls of energy that he can throw like a grenade and explode on contact)

* Blueskin: Super strength, body armor (tough alien girl) 

* Grav: Fly, knockback energy blast (he can fly and push people using gravitional forces)

* Tikey: Telepathy, Telekinesis (classic mental powers girl)

I had thought about letting them to begin at 5th level.
They could change a bit the powers to use your book, Morrus...

What do you think? Will it be possible?


----------



## Morrus

Let's have a look.



> * Dandy: super speed, fly (very fast and swift beautiful girl)




Easy.  Super Speed and Flight powers.



> * Rubber Girl: super leap, entrangle (she creates large chunk of rubber to hold foes or create barriers)




Easy.  Entangle and Creation powers.



> * Grenadier: Damage reduction, indirect area energy blast (he creates small balls of energy that he can throw like a grenade and explode on contact)




I'm fairly sure the energy blast has a burst option (I'd have to check).  If not it'd be ridiculously easy to add in, but I'm sure it's there anyway.  Damage reduction is handled by the Invulnerability power.



> * Blueskin: Super strength, body armor (tough alien girl)




Yup. no problem.



> * Grav: Fly, knockback energy blast (he can fly and push people using gravitional forces)




Fly is easy.  Knockback - not so sure.  I'll let Ryan field that one.  Might be a good power for the next book.



> * Tikey: Telepathy, Telekinesis (classic mental powers girl)




Yup - both those powers are in there.  Plus, of course, any psionics rules you may wish to use (we leave really comlicated psionics stuff to the various psionics rules available, such as PsiHB or Ken Hood's system - but basic things like telepathy and telekineses are in).

5th level, huh?  Sounds good.  Assuming that they're taking some core class levels (otherwise they'll just be babies with superpowers), they'd then get about 24-40 HrPs each to spend.


----------



## Horacio

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Let's have a look.*




Morrus, thanks for the fast answer and the analysis!



> *5th level, huh?  Sounds good.  Assuming that they're taking some core class levels (otherwise they'll just be babies with superpowers), they'd then get about 24-40 HrPs each to spend. *




Yes, I had thought giving them at least 2 core class levels each.

So my campaign will begin as soon as you release the PDF 

I'm writing right now the introduction, and I will try to post it in the Story Hour forum before this Saturday...


----------



## Morrus

Well, I'll help you start now.

The flyer might benefit from the Lesser Flyer template.  Depends how much you want to customise that character - this is a generic flyer and is ECL +5, but you can always just use Hero levels to vary it.



> *Lesser Flyer*
> Primary Template Cost:  38 HrPs, minimum level 5.
> Spare HrPs:  2.
> Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost:  37 HrPs, minimum level 5.
> 
> *Evasion* (6 HrPs):  Persistent.  You gain the evasion ability, as the rogue ability of the same name.  Base rank 6.
> *Flight* (8 HrPs):  Persistent.  You can fly at your base speed, with a manueverability of poor.  Base rank 8.
> Heightened Defenses (haste) (8 HrPs):  Persistent.  You gain a +4 haste bonus to AC.  Base rank 2.  Increased effect x3 (6 ranks).
> *Super Agility* (8 HrPs):  Persistent.  You gain a +4 bonus to initiative, AC, Reflex saves, and Dex-based checks.  Base rank 2.  Increased effect x3 (6 ranks).
> *Super Speed* (8 HrPs):  Persistent.  Your base speed is increased by +80 ft.  Base rank 1.  Increased speed x7 (7 ranks).




For Blueskin, I'd suggest the Lesser Tank template.



> *Lesser Tank*
> Primary Template Cost:  39 HrPs, minimum level 5.
> Spare HrPs:  1.
> Minor NPC or Monster Template Cost:  29 HrPs, minimum level 5.
> 
> *Heightened Constitution* (6 HrPs):  Persistent.  You gain a +4 bonus to your Constitution.  Base rank 3.  Increased effect (3 ranks).
> *Heightened Defenses* (natural armor) (6 HrPs):  Persistent.  You gain a +3 natural armor bonus to your AC.  Base rank 2.  Increased effect x2 (4 ranks).
> *Immunity to Critical Hits* (8 HrPs):  Persistent.  You are immune to critical hits.  Base rank 8.
> *Invulnerability* (8 HrPs):  Persistent.  You gain DR 5/+1.  Base rank 1.  Increased resistance x2 (2 ranks), greater resistance (4 ranks).
> *Super Strength* (8 HrPs):  Persistent.  You gain a +4 bonus to damage rolls and Strength-based checks, and an effective +8 Strength for the purposes of lifting, carrying, and throwing.  Base rank 2.  Increased effect x3 (6 ranks).
> *Super Strike* (3 HrPs):  Persistent.  Your unarmed attacks are considered to have a +2 enhancement bonus for the purposes of defeating damage reduction.  Base rank 1.  Increased effect (2 ranks).




The templates are a good way to start, because they make things simple.  You don't have to use them, of course (they really just show you one way you could spend your Hero Points).

Here's some power info (table formatting might not work, though):

Entangle
Base Rank: 8.
Effect:  As a standard action, you can create or control objects to entangle a target, filling a 5-foot square at a range of Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels).  A target who is in the struck area can make a Reflex save to avoid being entangled.  Creatures who are not entirely in entangle-filled squares are unaffected by the effect.
An entangled character suffers a –2 penalty to attack rolls, a –4 effective penalty to Dexterity, and can’t move.  An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a Concentration check (DC 15) or lose the spell.  As a full-round action, a Strength check (DC 20) or an Escape Artist check (DC 25) lets a character move through 5 feet of the web, plus another 5 feet for every 5 points he succeeds his check by.  The entanglement provides one-quarter cover for every 5 feet of thickness between attacker and target.
This is an activated power.  The entanglement created lasts for 1 minute per level before dissolving or dissipating.
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
2	Radius:  Increase the area to a 5-ft. radius.	No
3	Increased Area:  Increase the radius by an additional 5 feet.	Yes
Restriction:  
HrP Reduction:	Effect:
2	You can only use this effect when there is at least modest plant life in the area you wish to create the entanglement.  You do not create your own entangling matter.
Special Notes:  The most common types of material used for entanglement are webbing and plant matter, though pipes, wires, or even solidified air can also work.


Attack, Burst
Base rank:  3.
Effect:  Choose one type of energy attack—acid, cold, electricity, fire, force, or sonic.  As a standard action, you release a burst attack of the chosen type of energy, dealing 1d6 points of damage to all creatures and objects within 5 feet of you.  Those caught in the burst may make a Reflex save for half damage.  You take no damage from this burst.
This is an activated power.
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
2	Widen Burst: Increase the range of the burst by 5 ft.	Yes
2	Increased Damage: Your attack deals an additional 1d6 damage.	Yes
3	Diverse Energy: Pick another type of energy.  You can choose to deal damage with any energy type you have access to, but a given attack can only be of one energy type.	Yes
4	Aura of Damage:  This power is persistent; any creature or object that comes within range of the burst takes the listed amount of damage each round.  Affected creatures and objects may make a Reflex save each round for half damage.	No
2 (1)	Adjustable: If you have also gained any of the above enhancements, you can choose to make your energy attack with less power.  For example, if you normally have the ability to create a 20-ft. burst of energy for 5d6 damage, you could choose to fire a 5-ft. burst of energy for 3d6 damage, if you wanted.	No

Restrictions:  
HrP Reduction:	Effect:
1	You must charge your burst attack for a moment before firing.  You must take a full-round action to charge the energy you need, and then you can fire it as a standard action the next round.  This cannot be applied to a persistent version of this power.
3	You must charge your burst attack for a long while before firing.  Your burst attack deals 1d6 points of damage for each full round you charge it, though no higher than your maximum damage.  You must fire the attack the round immediately after you finish charging, or the gathered energy is wasted.  For example, if your normal maximum damage is 11d6, you would have to charge for 11 full rounds to be able to unleash an attack at your full power.  This cannot be applied to a persistent version of this power.


Create Object
Base rank:  4 (2).
Effect:  As a standard action, you can create an object out of some weak substance (usually weak force, but other substances are possible).  The object can have a maximum dimension of 1 ft. x 1 ft. x 1 ft. (height, width, depth), though if an object can be collapsed or coiled to fit into this space, you can still create it.
This object lasts as long as it remains in physical contact with you, then vanishes.  It has a hardness of 0 and 1 hit point per inch of thickness.  These objects look fake and obviously created.  To create anything complicated, you must succeed an appropriate Craft check.  This is an activated power.
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
2	Medium Creation: Increase the maximum dimensions to 5 ft. x 5 ft. x 5 ft.	No
3	Large Creation: Increase the maximum dimensions to 10 ft. x 10 ft. x 10 ft.	No
1	Enduring Creation: Your created objects last for 1 minute per level after they leave your grasp, but you can only have one such unattended object at a time.	No
2	More Creations: Increase the number of unattended objects you can have at a time by 1.	Yes
1	Virtual Item: The object you create looks like a real object, not a construct of weak force.	No
1	Minor Hardness: Increase the hardness of the object to 5.	No
1	Average Hardness: Increase the hardness from 5 to 10.	No
1	Greater Hardness: Increase the hardness from 10 to 20.	No
2	Pure Force: Increase the hardness from 20 to infinite.  The object is made of pure force, is weightless, and cannot be damaged except through disintegration.	No



Flight
Base rank:  8.
Effect:  You can fly at your base speed, with a manueverability of poor.  Note that this ability also functions for almost any powers that allows free movement in all three dimensions, such as webswinging.  You cannot ‘run’ while flying.  If you want to have wings, this is only a cosmetic effect, and does not normally affect the cost of the power.
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
2	Improved Manueverability: Improve your manueverability by one step, from poor to average to good to perfect.	Yes
Restrictions:
HrP Reduction:	Effect:
3	You have wings that are very large.  At least two adjacent 5-feet squares must be free in order for you to have enough room to flap your wings and fly.
3	You ‘web-swing,’ traveling by swinging along lines of material you shoot to attach to overhead objects.  This limits ‘flight’ in the following ways.  You can only swing/fly as long as there is some solid object no more than 90 feet away to the side or above, and cannot hover or move upward unless there is a solid object above you.


Invulnerability
Base rank:  2 (1).
Effect:  You gain damage reduction 1/(common item).  When you pick this ability, choose some type of material that can overcome your damage reduction.  This item must be common (see Item Rarities, page xx).  
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
1	Increased Effect: Increase the amount of damage reduction by 2.	Yes
4 (1)	Greater Resistance: Change the item to which you are vulnerable to the next rarer category, progressing through uncommon, rare, very rare, and extremely rare.  Note that these are equivalent to +1, +2, +3, and +4 magic weapons, respectively.	Yes
4 (2)	Superior Resistance: If you already have DR against at least +4 weapons, increase your damage reduction to the next higher enhancement bonus for magic weapons.	Yes
Special Notes:  A magic weapon of higher ranking than the item you are vulnerable to can still hurt you.  For instance, a +3 weapon can hurt a Hero with DR 5/gold, since gold is of equivalent rarity to a +2 item (rare).  A +5 weapon can hurt a Hero with DR 10/‘wooden weapons carved by a deity’s avatar,’ since wooden weapons carved by a deity’s avatar are of equivalent to +4 weapons (extremely rare).  Note that this does not work in reverse; gold items cannot harm creatures with DR 5/+1.
This power grants natural damage reduction, which allows your unarmed attacks to function as magical weapons of whatever type of material you’re vulnerable to.  Thus, the unarmed attacks of someone with DR 5/+1 would count as +1 weapons for the purposes of overcoming the damage reduction of others.


Super Speed
Base rank:  1.
Effect:  Your base speed increases by +10 feet.
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
1	Increased Speed: Increase your speed by an additional +10 feet.	Yes
2 (1)	Greater Speed: If you have at least a +100 ft. bonus to your speed, double that bonus.  Thus, you need to gain 10 ranks at +10 ft. each, and thenceforth you double your speed every 2 ranks.	Yes
Restriction:  
HrP Reduction:	Effect:
0	Your super speed only increases your walking or flying speeds, and not any other mode of movement.
1	Your super speed only increases your swimming, burrowing, or climbing speeds (choose one).
Special Notes:  The sound barrier (740 mi/hour) can be broken with 20 ranks while running.  Unless you are ignoring the laws of physics wholly, you cannot take more than 58 ranks of Super Speed, because that would grant you the ability to travel faster than light when running.
Note that even if you have ‘perfect’ maneuverability for flight, you are still limited as to how quickly you can change direction, as described in Chapter Three: Super Feats and Heroic Tactics.
The following table shows at what rate your speed increases with Super Speed.  Note that this only applies to PC-paced advancement; minor NPCs and monsters advance in speed slightly faster.

Table 8.xx: Super Speed
Ranks	Bonus Speed	Approximate Speed
1	+10 ft.	+1 mi/hour
2	+20 ft.	+2 mi/hour
3	+30 ft.	+3 mi/hour
4	+40 ft.	+5 mi/hour
5	+50 ft.	+6 mi/hour
6	+60 ft.	+7 mi/hour
7	+70 ft.	+8 mi/hour
8	+80 ft.	+9 mi/hour
9	+90 ft.	+10 mi/hour
10	+100 ft.	+11 mi/hour
12	+200 ft.	+23 mi/hour 
14	+400 ft.	+45 mi/hour
16	+800 ft.	+91 mi/hour
18	+1,600 ft.	+182 mi/hour
20	+3,200 ft.	+364 mi/hour
22	+6,400 ft.	+727 mi/hour (sound)
24	+12,800 ft.	+1,455 mi/hour
26	+25,600 ft.	+2,909 mi/hour
28	+51,200 ft.	+5,818 mi/hour
30	+102,400 ft.	+11,636 mi/hour
+10	x32	



Telekinesis
Base rank:  2.
Effect:  As a standard action, you move an object at up to Close range (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels), at a speed of 15 feet per round.  You cannot move the object beyond your line of sight.  For the purposes of this movement, you have an effective Strength score of 1, allowing you to move up to 10 pounds.  If you attempt to move an unwilling creature, it can resist with a successful Will save.
You can only use this power to provide a steady force, not a violent thrust.  Unless you drop an object on top of someone, you cannot deal damage with this power.  However, see the Violent Thrust enhancement.
This is an activated power.
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
1	Increased Speed: Increase the speed of movement by another 15 ft. per round.	Yes
1	Medium Range: You can move objects at a distance of up to Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level).	No
1	Long Range: Increase the range from Medium to Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level).	No
1	Minor Strength: You can move objects and apply force at a distance as if you had a Strength score of 4.	No
1	Moderate Strength: You have an effective Strength score of 10 for telekinesis.  You can only choose this enhancement if you have already taken the Minor Strength enhancement.	No
3	High Strength: You gain an effective +5 bonus to your Strength score for the purposes of moving objects and applying force at a distance.  This doubles your ranged lifting capacity.  You can only choose this enhancement if you have already taken the Moderate Strength enhancement.	Yes
6	Violent Thrust:  You can hurl objects with telekinesis, attacking with them.  For purposes of how effectively you can throw these telekinetic objects, pretend there is an actual person holding the object, with the same strength as your telekinesis and a base attack bonus of +0.  Hurling a single object is a standard action.  You cannot attack with melee weapons, which requires too fine a control.For example, if you have an effective 15 Strength with your telekinesis, you could telekinetically throw a javelin for 1d6+2 damage.  If you had a 25 Strength, you could throw a 200 pound anvil, using the rules for throwing objects presented in Chapter Three: Super Feats and Heroic Tactics.	No
Special Notes:  Since this power provides you a ‘ranged Strength score,’ if the object you are moving weighs enough to cause your ‘ranged Strength’ to have medium or heavy encumbrance, the speed at which you can move it is lessened by one-third.




Telepathic Communication
Base rank:  5 (3).
Effect:  You can send silent message to someone in your line of sight, out to a maximum of Close range (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels).  You can only contact one target at a time, and the target can make a Will save to block out your sending.  A target who succeeds a save to resist this power is immune to further attempts by you for 24 hours.  
The communication is effectively the same as normal speech, except that only the target hears it, and it requires no movement from you.  If the target does not speak your language, you can communicate simple concepts by empathy or by sending visual images.  This is an activated power.
Enhancements:
Ranks:	Extra Effect:	Multiple?
4	Wider Communication: You can communicate to any targets you choose that are within range and line of sight, to a maximum of one target per level.	No
2	Line of Thought: You can send to anyone you know or whom you’re aware of, even if you do not have line of sight with them.  Range is still a limitation.	No
1	Medium Range: You can move objects at a distance of up to Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level).	No
1	Long Range: Increase the range from Medium to Long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level).	No
1	Extreme Range: Increase the range from Long to 1 mile per level.	No
2	Planar Range: Increase the range from 1 mile per level to unlimited, though you can still only contact targets on the same plane.	No


----------



## Morrus

Yeah, the table formatting got messed up there.  I hope you can mae sense of what's in which columns!


----------



## Horacio

Wow!

Of course I can make sense of it 

Thanks a lot, Morrus! It was really nice from you posting all that info.

I've seen, by the moment, four d20 supers games. Foundation (I didn't liked it), Deeds not Words (very complete, but with some things I didn't liked at all), Paragon (not my style) and Comic book super heros (bought today from RPGnow). And comparing power descriptions from all of them and yours, Morrus, IMHO your game is the best. Absolutly. The most flexible, the most versatile, and the most d20.

Oh, man, now I'm really wishing to buy the PDF...
Please, release it soon!


----------



## RangerWickett

Russ pretty much pinned the nail on the head; aside from knockback, we can handle pretty much everything you mentioned.  How much of a knockback are we talking here, and is this going to be a thin ray attack, or a wide beam?


----------



## Horacio

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Russ pretty much pinned the nail on the head; aside from knockback, we can handle pretty much everything you mentioned.  How much of a knockback are we talking here, and is this going to be a thin ray attack, or a wide beam? *




I had thought about a ray attack that instead of damage does knock people back some meters, or better yet, does a it of damage and a knockback effect...

Think Iron Man's repulsor blasters...


----------



## Morrus

Horacio - bad news, I'm afraid.  It doesn't look like it'll be ready in time for your first session (it should be ready by Monday, though - just a few odds and ends left to do).

If you like, I can send you the current version for fre (this has no contents page or navigational stuff, is missing a couple of appendices,  and has a few errors in it, but it's fully laid out, looks pretty and should get you through your first session just fine).

I'll send that to you if you like, on the sole condition that you promise (a) to faithfuly to still buy  copy when it arrives (even if you hate it!) and (b) to give it a solid, honest review. Let me know! 

And no, I'm not doing that for anyone else!  I'm doing it for Horacio because he has been vocally enthusiatic about it from the moment it was announced.  And because he has a game planned for tomorrow!


----------



## Horacio

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Horacio - bad news, I'm afraid.  It doesn't look like it'll be ready in time for your first session (it should be ready by Monday, though - just a few odds and ends left to do).*




Oh  Well, at least the delay is only of a few days, nothing too important, at least for most people 



> *If you like, I can send you the current version for fre (this has no contents page or navigational stuff, is missing a couple of appendices,  and has a few errors in it, but it's fully laid out, looks pretty and should get you through your first session just fine).
> 
> I'll send that to you if you like, on the sole condition that you promise (a) to faithfuly to still buy  copy when it arrives (even if you hate it!) and (b) to give it a solid, honest review. Let me know! *




Thanks a lot, Morrus! I accept, of course, but I would prefer if you let me pay the full price right today, and on Monday you will mail me the full version. For the review, I promise I will begin it right on Sunday, it will be, maybe, the first  (using the famous rpg.net terminology) playtest review of your product, I hope I will submit it early next week! 



> *And no, I'm not doing that for anyone else!  I'm doing it for Horacio because he has been vocally enthusiatic about it from the moment it was announced.  And because he has a game planned for tomorrow! *




Thanks a lot, again, Morrus!!!!


----------



## Morrus

I've just sent it, Horacio.  Enjoy!


----------



## Horacio

It hasn't arrived yet 

Edit: It arrived! I'm printing it right now


----------



## Morrus

I replied to your email and attached it.  Should be there soon enough.


----------



## Horacio

It arrived! It arrived!

I'm printing it right now, the full 92 pages...

It looks beautiful!


----------



## Morrus

Heh.  Even *I* haven't seen what it looks like printed out yet.  You printing it in b/w or colour?

Don't waste all your ink on this though - you'll need to print out the final version on Monday or so!


----------



## Horacio

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Heh.  Even *I* haven't seen what it looks like printed out yet.  You printing it in b/w or colour?
> 
> Don't waste all your ink on this though - you'll need to print out the final version on Monday or so!  *




It's not my ink, it's the (empty) Electronics Department's ink 
And it' only b/w. But believe me, it's PRETTY!


----------



## FullTinCan

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Horacio - bad news, I'm afraid.  It doesn't look like it'll be ready in time for your first session (it should be ready by Monday, though - just a few odds and ends left to do).
> 
> If you like, I can send you the current version for free...
> 
> I'm doing it for Horacio because he has been vocally enthusiatic about it from the moment it was announced.  And because he has a game planned for tomorrow! *




Morrus, this is why you rock!  Helping an addict get his fix  Actually, its good to see you giving a free advanced copy to Horacio.

Horacio, best luck with your upcoming session.  I hope that you are able to start a Story Hour forum before the book is released, so that Morrus can get a "preview" posted.  

I am eager to get the book, but I don't know if I can convince the misses that it is a "must have" item.  So I will await your review.


----------



## Lizard

I'm confused.

Since Captain Marvel and Superman have nearly-identical powers, why is one easy and not the other?

If you can do the Hulk, you can do the 'Guy changes from one form with no powers into a totally different form with powers', so, why not CM?


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

I can not wait to get my hands on this book.  I have been waiting, and waiting and waint...  It seems the time is almost near.  

92 Pages?  Thats a lot to print.  How much of that is setting and characters and such?


----------



## RangerWickett

Actually, it's more of a problem that I don't really know the whole story of what Captain Marvel can do.  For the Hulk, he just has to take the Circumstance Suppression restriction "does not work when not angered" for all his powers.  If Captain Marvel can just say Shazam and become captain marvel, it's almost not a restriction at all.  If I knew more, I could give a more accurate answer.


----------



## Lizard

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *Actually, it's more of a problem that I don't really know the whole story of what Captain Marvel can do.  For the Hulk, he just has to take the Circumstance Suppression restriction "does not work when not angered" for all his powers.  If Captain Marvel can just say Shazam and become captain marvel, it's almost not a restriction at all.  If I knew more, I could give a more accurate answer. *




Hm. How do you handle things like "Bruce Banner: Int 16, Hulk: Int 4"?

Yeah, CM just has to say "Shazam", but, really, in both cases (Hulk and CM, and, for that matter, Thor/Don Blake, and several others), you really have TWO characters. Thor can't perform surgery, for example. Some sort of 'dual embodiment' option is needed, with each character having their own skills, stats, levels, etc. (Doc Banner is a medium level Expert (Scientist), Billy Batson is a first-level Commoner, etc)


----------



## Horacio

The book rocks!

Absolutly!

Best d20 supers game ever. Seriously, I don't want to tease you (well, I want, but that isn't the matter), but it's truely good.

The main difference between this and the other d20 supers is that you can use this one (i don't know if Morrus would let me tell you the final title...) with other d20 games, over D&D or Dragonsatar, or Spycraft, and game balance is mantained, very elegantly. 

More on Monday...


----------



## Morrus

Good luck with your game, Horacio!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Morrus

Lizard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hm. How do you handle things like "Bruce Banner: Int 16, Hulk: Int 4"?
> 
> Yeah, CM just has to say "Shazam", but, really, in both cases (Hulk and CM, and, for that matter, Thor/Don Blake, and several others), you really have TWO characters. Thor can't perform surgery, for example. Some sort of 'dual embodiment' option is needed, with each character having their own skills, stats, levels, etc. (Doc Banner is a medium level Expert (Scientist), Billy Batson is a first-level Commoner, etc) *




There's an alternate form power, but it doesn't go quite to the extent of having two separate characters.  That's definately an idea for the Big Book of Superpowers, though.


----------



## Forrester

I must confess I am anxiously awaiting this . . . looking forward to seeing how this compares with the New Improved Monk class I've been working on (who is forbidden from using magic items of any kind, but makes up for it with cheaty super-powers, some of which are similar to what Morrus and RangerWickett described). 

Monday, eh? 

*drool*


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

This was originally supposed to be out in March, right?   Waiting sucks


----------



## Morrus

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> *This was originally supposed to be out in March, right?   Waiting sucks  *




Sssshhhh!  We don't talk about that!


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Couldn't resist. I've been waiting for this since it was announced.  Between this and Dragonstar stuff I'm getting used to waiting.


----------



## RangerWickett

So, Horacio, did you manage to run a game?  If so, give us some highlights.


----------



## Morrus

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> *Couldn't resist. I've been waiting for this since it was announced.  Between this and Dragonstar stuff I'm getting used to waiting.  *




There's actually a story behind it.  At the last minute, our artst, who had pretty much a book full of art for us suddenly disappeared.  We didn't want to commission new art, so we waited around a while, tried to contact him in all sorts of ways, all to no avail.  

Eventually, we just had to start from scratch again on the art (JL Jones came through like a trooper!).

Just this morning, we got an email from the missing artist.  Turns out he's been in hospital for the last few months having been run over by a truck - quite a serious accident, apparently - lots and lots of broken bones.  He's back now, and his hand, which he feared crippled for life, is well on its way to recovery.


----------



## Horacio

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> Just this morning, we got an email from the missing artist.  Turns out he's been in hospital for the last few months having been run over by a truck - quite a serious accident, apparently - lots and lots of broken bones.  He's back now, and his hand, which he feared crippled for life, is well on its way to recovery. *






Sometimes reality is more bizarre than fiction


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just this morning, we got an email from the missing artist.  Turns out he's been in hospital for the last few months having been run over by a truck - quite a serious accident, apparently - lots and lots of broken bones.  He's back now, and his hand, which he feared crippled for life, is well on its way to recovery. *





Wow.  That is very bizzare.  Well I'm glad he is well.  Very sorry to hear about the accident.


----------



## Lizard

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Just this morning, we got an email from the missing artist.  Turns out he's been in hospital for the last few months having been run over by a truck - quite a serious accident, apparently - lots and lots of broken bones.  He's back now, and his hand, which he feared crippled for life, is well on its way to recovery. *




I'd call that a valid excuse...

In my line of work (programming), we are continually nagged to document our code because "What if you get hit by a truck?" I have always wondered why the hypothetical can't be "What if you win the lottery?"

Good thing the guys hand recovered. I am deeply envious of anyone who can drawn, and I'd hate to see someone lost that gift.


----------



## netnomad

*Comments and Questions...*

First off I just wanted to say great job!  This was the kind of thing I have been looking for.  I have been making classes left and right to fit in my campaign how I can use the "toolkit" to make some really unique villains.  Woe is my players! 

I also wanted to mention it looks great printed out on a color laser.  You guys did a much better job with the layout on this than Wild Spellcraft.

I do have a question though.  Where is the quick print OGL stuff?  That was one of the things I really like about PDFs.  I used to cut and paste the relevant stuff and use it as handout for my players. (Such as spell descriptions)  You can't do that with print products.  Custom made info to go! 

David The NetNomad


----------



## RangerWickett

We did that in Wild Spellcraft, but we got perhaps 2 comments on the attached rtf file, one of which was probably, "I don't really mind it."  So we thought it wasn't worth the effort of padding the zip file with an extra few hundred kilobytes.  If there'd been more interest, we'd still be doing it.


----------



## Lizard

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *We did that in Wild Spellcraft, but we got perhaps 2 comments on the attached rtf file, one of which was probably, "I don't really mind it."  So we thought it wasn't worth the effort of padding the zip file with an extra few hundred kilobytes.  If there'd been more interest, we'd still be doing it. *




Well, put me down as 'interested'.


----------



## netnomad

Ditto!

I am interested as well. 

I guess I should have commented more on Wild Spellcraft when it came out.  I cut and pasted the tables so I could put them on my DM Screen.  I would of liked to cut and paste some of the power descriptions and add them to the NPC notes so I don't have to flip trough the book/pdf.

Thanks
David


----------



## Malacoda

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *We did that in Wild Spellcraft, but we got perhaps 2 comments on the attached rtf file, one of which was probably, "I don't really mind it."  So we thought it wasn't worth the effort of padding the zip file with an extra few hundred kilobytes.  If there'd been more interest, we'd still be doing it. *




As someone who makes up his own printed book of house rules, I would be really interested in a copy of the RTF file. It would make my life much easier.


Leroy Van Camp III 

"Where you come from is gone. Where you thought you were going to weren't never there. And where you are ain't no good unless you can get away from it."

              Ministry, "Jesus Built My Hotrod"


----------

